
Ask HN: Accounting software for a startup? - mcculley
I&#x27;m setting up a new legal entity for a startup. I&#x27;ve lots of experience using QuickBooks in my existing business. I hate it. I&#x27;m looking for the best option to use for a new business, starting fresh.<p>I want to use an online-first service this time (e.g, Xero, FreshBooks). I intend to receive most payments via Stripe and I will be outsourcing payroll (e.g., Paychex).<p>People who have experience using online accounting software: What would you recommend?
======
maruthikumar_s
Hi! We would recommend you to try Zoho Books. Zoho Books is an online
accounting software to manage your business finances with ease. We have a
number of startups across the world running their business on Zoho and we also
have multiple payment gateway integrations like Paypal, Stripe, Authorize.net,
to name a few.

Here's our website: www.zoho.com/books

If you have any particular use case, please drop in a mail at
support[at]zohobooks[dot]com, we'll be happy to help you.

